# Lights Out Go Pro Footage: My boy and I



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is an awesome video of me and my boy fishing on June 11th in the Lights out Tournament. It was our first official tournament together and we had lots of chances, but came up just short. But, I had a blast as he did. You will see it in the video if you watch.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good stuff...

NJD


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good job, nice bass at the end there.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

That's not fair those are my spots


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I think we might fish it next week. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool video! Nice job dad


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Please put a life jacket on your son


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Buddy 47 said:


> Please put a life jacket on your son


As you clearly see in the video, he has it on plenty...every single time the outboard motor is on. I've spent hundreds of dollars on swimming lessons on him and he swims better than an average adult. I'm comfortable with him fishing without it when the big motor isn't on. But, as soon as I'm ready to move, he puts it back on without me even telling him. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Buddy 47 said:


> Please put a life jacket on your son


Please mind your own business...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Buddy 47 said:


> Please put a life jacket on your son


Annnnddd there it is.....

This is the reason people quit posting reports!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You all know there are dozens of tragedies waiting to happen on Blackwater though....but my son fishing with his jacket off in a backwater slough isn't one of them. But, ALWAYS wear your lifejacket people when the big boy is running!!!


----------

